# Stain removal/ material



## brightsparkretired (Sep 26, 2008)

Our M/H went in for a service & came back with a greasy patch (conveniently covered by the service manual) on the passenger seat. :x 
Garage denied they had anything to do with it of course. Whatever the substance was, definitely oil based, has melted some parts of the fabric making it look threadbare. What would you recommend to clean it & if that fails would it be possible to get some more material to recover the seat.
Tel


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I personally would use swarfega or something similar. If it's melted the surface something more than oil or grease has come into contact. I know its a case of stable door and horses but I have used seat covers from new. The fabrics used in some motorhomes are not so hardy as standard seats


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Don't try anything on it until you've tried this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150568810377

You can't buy it in a shop, it's a trade only valeting product. It's a dry foam and I've never known anything like it for lifting dirt out of fabric. Use in conjunction with a clean microfibre cloth. It brought up my light grey cab seats like new when I got it back from Fiat and they'd had the cab battery out and managed to plaster both seats in oil at the same time :evil:

Also brought the cream headlining on my friends Golf like new.

Great stuff (in case you haven't got that message already!).

If you do need to replace the seat covers speak to Mr Dee from Vancovers - he'll most likely be able to source your original fabric. Link.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thanks for that tip, have ordered two cans.

cabby


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

bump


----------

